# My first Wading Staff



## Jay Wirth (Sep 7, 2014)

I found this Oak branch on the Beaverkill River, (NY) while fishing Painters Bend earlier this summer. The river had already stripped this limb of all bark and I'm guessing it had been along the river for a year or so. I cut the limb to 54" as I plan on using it for wading. Some time was spent with the drum sander and some more by hand gave it almost a glass smooth feel. I used a copper plumbing 3/4 end cap with a filed down arrow target tip. Finish is three coats of Spar Varnish. This stick turned out rather well (If I say so myself) and has lots of character.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It should do a good job for you. Good idea putting the copper tip on.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice job

like the tip ,dont forget to put the lanyard on it or it will end up as anothers stick just like you found it

There fitments you can get for wading staffs . its basically a sleve you shrink wrap it it protects the tip of the shank.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

By the way Jay welcome to the site . Be careful though stickmaking is addictive highly addictive and should carry a warning


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice and welcome to the site!


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the idea of the copper tip. Are the letters "punched" into the wood?


----------



## Jay Wirth (Sep 7, 2014)

Ha, addictive! I have photos of three others I made this summer - I didn't want to overload the forum on my first post.

I did 'punch' the letters in the wood. I noticed the alphabet set when I was finishing the stick. I always liked the awkward formality of punched letters. One of my kids when seeing the finished staff with the letters accused me of buying a manufactured stick and saying I made it.

For a lanyard I have a length of paracord I attach with a prusik knot. I removed this for the photos since I plan on making a similar lanyard but using magnet clips like used with a trout net. This way the staff can hang from my belt while I cast my fly rod.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

> One of my kids when seeing the finished staff with the letters accused me of buying a manufactured stick and saying I made it.


Aaah, the joy of kids. 

I haven't "punched" text into the sticks but I do a lot of woodburning of text/images. I guess the "punching" would be closer to engraving on the stick. It gives me an idea of using leather punches to insert images into the sticks, something I didn't think about before.

Had to look up the prusik knot...new term to me.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice work welcome to the site.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi, nice work!

I like the stamped letters, too. Nicely done, and good to see the reference to where it came from. W. time, perhaps you'll add where you've taken it.


----------

